# Hi suzy!



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for your very kind words.    

It really meant a lot to me   I tried to PM you back but your inbox was full!!! 

Love Angelmummy
xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks sweetheart!
Just wanted you to know that I/We are here for you.
It meant so much that you comforted me when you were feeling pretty pants yourself.
Thats what I love about this site.
Sometimes wish the outside world could see it as I think I give off a different persona out there!
Take care and nice to see you on the preg loss board chat.
love
susie


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi!

Well we all have our ups   and downs   our good days where it all seems possible   and those horrid dark ones where is seems impossible  

The support I have found here makes me feel so comforted   but best of all for the first time in a long time I do not feel like I am alone  

The friends on here support each other through the good and the bad...  not like many so called friends in the outside world who run away at the first sign of trouble.... 

Hope you are feeling a little brighter  

Love Angelmummy
xxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi 
You hit the nail right on the head! I could not agree more.
I have had various supporting messages but I dont really think anyone other than FF can really understand.  I know some people think they are helping by hiding things from me/talking about it behind my back. I know people dont like being around sad grumpy people but sometimes thats what we feel like and I dont just want to have or be a fair weather friend!
Better stop posting this on main thread and my pm box has space now otherwise might forget and get myself into trouble!
Look after yourself.
Love
Susie


----------

